# Wanting to buy a car



## nic.m (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi we are moving to KL at the end of October and will need to buy a car. We were going to buy a new one but thought we'd first see if anyone was selling
Thanks!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

If you are looking for used cars, you, might get deals with valid warranties since owners upgrade often. Most vehicles have quick depreciating values. Or go for new with affordable prices since Malaysia has a few national or jv foreign auto industries.


----------

